# Chips: What do I have? Mystery content inside...



## Bahnburner (May 31, 2000)

Ok, I have a 2000 S4 that came with an extra chip in the glovebox. would love help identifying these chips...
The one in the car says:
GIAC (on the breadboard)
AM29F800BB
-55SE0
0129GBA HH
(c)1996 AMD 
It puts out 8-10psi boost according to my AWE gauge
The extra chip says:
GIAC (on the breadboard)
AM29F800BB
-70SE
994CBA HH
(c)1996 AMD
It puts out 5-7psi boost according to my AWE gauge
I'm guessing the extra chip was the stock chip, but the boost pressure of the chip that was in the car, if aftermarket, should be around 15-18psi. It has an APR exhaust and K&N air filter/







Any advice and help would be appreciated on next steps to get the boost up...Jim


----------



## SLC18T (Feb 3, 2005)

*Re: Chips: What do I have? Mystery content inside... (Bahnburner)*

Is there a possibility that your chip has stock or 91 programs on them, with the lower boost numbers, as well as the 93 that should have around 15 - 18 lbs of boost? Try to cycle through your programs. I am not sure how to change programs with the GIAC software. You should be able to find that on GIAC's site or shoot them an email. 
I had a chip I picked up and i emailed them the writing on the chip and they were able to tell me what the program / 's were right away. Their customer support is great.


----------



## Bahnburner (May 31, 2000)

*Re: Chips: What do I have? Mystery content inside... (SLC18T)*

I email them the numbers a few days ago, but haven't heard back. If they are programmable how would you go about switching modes? Wiper stalk?


----------



## NOTORIOUS VR (Sep 25, 2002)

^^^ GIAC programs are switchable using a VAG -COM cable and their free downloadable software from their site:
http://www.giacusa.com/flashloader_handheld.php


----------



## Bahnburner (May 31, 2000)

*Re: (NOTORIOUS VR)*

Got the cable and the software...going to check it out.


----------



## Bahnburner (May 31, 2000)

*Re: (Bahnburner)*

"Not supported" is what the flashloader software said...the mystery deepens.


----------



## Bahnburner (May 31, 2000)

*Re: (Bahnburner)*

GIAC says: stock chips.


----------



## NOTORIOUS VR (Sep 25, 2002)

I'm going to say that if you are only boosting 8-10 psi then you have a stock chip in your car (since that is stock boost). 
The extra chip in your glove box is probably the 'tuned' chip. Swap chips and see what happens.


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: (Bahnburner)*

The chip numbers you posted are both stock physical chips. As already mentioned, stock boost is 8 to 9psi so it does not sound like either has been flashed... unless the lower boost output chip was flashed with Revo eval program that is rumored to actually reduce stock boost after expiry.
For reference, here is a pic of my stock chip before a solder in upgrade


----------



## Bahnburner (May 31, 2000)

*Re: (GLS-S4)*

Yeah, that's the weird thing...mine's not soldered...it's socketed to plug in the same chip. I'm gonna put in the other chip, cut electric power for a few minutes then see what the other chip does.


----------



## NOTORIOUS VR (Sep 25, 2002)

some of the early chips are socketed...
Just pop in the other chip and see what happens.


----------

